# How much is age a factor?



## CO_Mike

Hi all,

New member to this site and hoping I could ask you folks a question. There's a short version and a long version:

Short version:
When taking on a new hire, what do you consider too old that you would pass on their application?


Long version:
I've been working in Information Technology off and on for the last 20 years. I truly hate the boring nature of the work and being stuck in a cubicle all day. Every time I get laid off or a contract expires, I end up going back to trade work. Since moving to Colorado I've been doing a lot of residential fire mitigation essentially on a volunteer basis (following a Forest Service plan) and found out I love it.

Felling trees, trimming, splitting and blocking wood, ground cover removal, etc. I actually look forward to getting out of bed in the morning and going to work. I'm at the end of another contract and looking for work. I want to apply at the arborist businesses in the area but the hitch is I'm 51. So the question is am I too old to bother applying? If you saw my application or saw me walk in the room with little experience and gray in my beard would you write me off then and there? 

I have the opportunity to change career paths at the moment and I would like to see if this is an option. On the other hand I don't want to waste people's time and bang my head against a wall that won't ever crack. Any responses would be greatly appreciated. Happy to answer any and all questions. Sorry about the long first post.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Tml

I work part time for a local tree company that has been in business for over 30 years. The owner is 72 and is fenominal shape. He has told me that he felt he was able to keep up doing field work consistently with a good level of productivity until he was about 60. He stated after that he noticed it in his body much more and that he would not be as productive as a younger guy. 

He now is almost entirely sales and consulting.

Young guys with a clean record and a CDL can be hard to come buy. 

If you have a CDL and a clean record you could sell yourself as kind of a utility guy, help out with some production, drive a larger log/chip truck or even get involved with injections/chemicals if that interests you. 

51 not too old but may be a concern for a company looking to develop someone long term?? 

Its worth a shot.


----------



## no tree to big

We have had 2 60 year old labors the last couple years that out worked everyone else had a 55-58 year old climber that made it look easy. We have a guy who dumps at our shop that is 82 that works 6 days a week out on the crew, not sure how much he does but he is out every single day.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

That is a tough question for me,,
In California you are not allowed to asked how old they are,,
The stupid part is you need to make a copy of their ID,,,
Their birthday is on their ID,,how 'lol' is that?
Personally, I think if you are demographically tied to your work zone, and that is all you want to do,, good for you!
But if you think you will sign up with a high production tree company and make good money,,you gotta back it up,
Ah, to be young!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Im 38 and some days i feel too old[emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle

I'm 52 and have good days and bad but then i had them at 30 too so not really a huge difference imo. I now have a wraptor and what i lost in youthful vigor, I make up in experience so its typically a wash production wise!


----------



## CO_Mike

ropensaddle said:


> I'm 52 and have good days and bad but then i had them at 30 too so not really a huge difference imo. I now have a wraptor and what i lost in youthful vigor, I make up in experience so its typically a wash production wise!



Thank you for the reply ropensaddle. I'm getting great experience now and enjoy learning more every day. Hoping that counts for something. Seems like most things these days, I have to work smarter and think my way through things I used to just muscle my way through. I truly love the work though and hope I can find a way to make it work. Thanks to all who have replied and helped out.


----------



## anlrolfe

Willingness to work is a bigger question.
Our younger Electricians Apprentices are more accustomed to handling a game controller than a full days work.
Listening to and following instructions can be a challenge.


----------



## beastmaster

I climb 5 or six days a week, day in day out. I'm 57. Been doing it for over 30 + years. I'm known locally and have more work then l could possibly do. At one point I tried to relocate and sent out a lot of resumes. I was surprised to find out that most companys after finding out my age wanted nothing to do with me. 
I don't do production work no more only because its to much work. I do a lot of teçh. Removals and fine pruning. Granted I'm not as fast as I use to be. Thanks to a lot of younger climbers who don't seem to have much enthusiasm for the job l think I'll be working at lest locally for a few more years.


----------



## Zale

If you are in good shape, have a clean record, driver lisc., not into drugs or booze and enjoy the work, go for it. I'm 50 and have been climbing for 25 years. Not as fast as I was but faster than most.


----------



## SliverPicker

If you have kept yourself if decent physical condition and aren't packing around 40 + 100 extra pounds you can be very productive. 50 isn't old.

Send me a PM and I can give you a good contact number for the type of work you are looking for.


----------



## johninky

About 20 years ago I applied for a Park Ranger position in KY after retiring from the military. My score of 98 on the written test was the highest on the register . At the time I could still do 60 push-ups in 2 minutes and 50 sit-ups in another 2 minutes. Viet Nam and Desert Storm veteran. Was cleared for a Top Secret classification. College educated. Member of MENSA. Law required that I be afforded 3 interviews before I could be legally dropped from the register. I was 50 at the time and guess what, never got hired. I wonder if my age was a factor?


----------



## SliverPicker

I was going to apply for an equipment operators' job with the Forest Service for running cat on fire lines. They won't hire you if you are over 37 for those jobs even if you can perform the required physical fitness test (pack test). This makes ZERO sense to me. I don't understand how this practice is legal.


----------



## mu2bdriver

I know there are certain aviation jobs which I am statutorily disqualified from based on age. Whatever. It saved me the trouble of applying.

A lot of the more successful small business owners I know have an informal policy of hiring people older than they are and paying them a premium for their knowledge. Younger, drug free, responsible individuals with reliable transportation are few and far between and owners are recognizing that. One owner told me he went from headaches to employees as he hired more mature individuals. Don't let age deter you from applying!


----------



## HuskStihl

If you are within 300 years of @stihl sawing 's age, you're too old.


----------



## stihl sawing

HuskStihl said:


> If you are within 300 years of @stihl sawing 's age, you're too old.


Reported.


----------



## lone wolf

stihl sawing said:


> Reported.


----------



## stihl sawing

lone wolf said:


>


Well I really didn't report it.


----------



## stihl sawing

Besides how could you report a handsome guy like that.


----------



## lone wolf

stihl sawing said:


> Well I really didn't report it.


I know you well enough to know that but a lot here could of believed it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Why not all of us put up our age and years in the business and what we are doing know? I will start,,I will be 55 in February,,
Started by climbing palm trees in San Diego in 1977,,went in the Navy for a 4 year tour and did tree work on the side because I got stationed in San Diego,,got out and freelanced here, got my ISA cert. tree worker in '92 when employed by the city of La Mesa. I climbed production until 2003 then my ISA cert arborist and then and moved to management. 
Currently the op's manager of a company. I am pretty healthy and I help on jobs and stay very active. The worst part of my job is the amount of stress.
Jeff


----------



## Tml

I have been working PT for a highly regarded and established local tree company. I have my own solo landscapeing business and have developed a great relationship with these people and I'm going to work FT with them this winter so that I don't have to rely or deal with snow plowing. I learn a lot and enjoy the work. The 22 year old they hired 1.5 years ago whines a lot when he has to climb and prune stating more than once why don't they make you do this? I said I'd be more than happy too. 

In the last month I've gone up in the bucket and have been told I was doing great for my experience level. They are becoming less impressed with their younger hire, yet stated I was probably getting a little too old to start with a climbing career.

Currently 39 in great shape. What are your all thoughts on that?? I was a bit suprised since they have been very happy with me and want me to work FT year round. 

In addition to ground work I do a lot of their ornamental pruning, planting and drive their CDL trucks as the younger guy can't or won't get his CDL for whatever reason.


----------



## Section VIII

I'll be 42 this January and I can keep up with most of the younger adults. Run 1.5 miles in just over 11 minutes, 55-60 pushups in a minute, and can carry a 75 lb load for 5+ miles in boots.

Age shouldn't determine the ability to work.


----------



## lone wolf

Section VIII said:


> I'll be 42 this January and I can keep up with most of the younger adults. Run 1.5 miles in just over 11 minutes, 55-60 pushups in a minute, and can carry a 75 lb load for 5+ miles in boots.
> 
> Age shouldn't determine the ability to work.


Condition does determine it more so. That's some fast time on the running.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Bowflex,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

We are having our party for the crew tomorrow,,
Merry Christmas!
Jeff


----------



## slowp

SliverPicker said:


> I was going to apply for an equipment operators' job with the Forest Service for running cat on fire lines. They won't hire you if you are over 37 for those jobs even if you can perform the required physical fitness test (pack test). This makes ZERO sense to me. I don't understand how this practice is legal.



That has to do with retirement more than fitness. Fire positions have a mandatory retirement age somewhere around 55. The not hiring of folks over 37 was explained to me (I have no inkling if true or not) that there would not be enough time for them to build up a retirement fund. I think. Maybe....

Fire people retire early because they supposedly have more exposure to smoke and hazards, but we timber folk get about the same and work longer. Hack hack hack...


----------



## beastmaster

I'm 57 and climb every 5 or more days a week. I started out in 1978 and worked one day as a groundsman. The climber didn't show that day for a palm removal, I volunteered and haven't stopped. I was an ISA certified arborist, but let it lapse. I've lived in the same area most my life and have worked for a lot of company's. I contract now and often travel a hundred miles to a job. I've had my own business for a few years but the stress almost killed me. Local company's are my bread and butter and am friends with most the owners and crews I work with.
I'm thinking about starting up a little tree care business doing a little consulting on the side for my retirement.


----------



## Pelorus

55 next month.
Usually feel like I've been in a car wreck the day after doing a lot of climbing / slugging.
The body argues with the brain, but in the end it comes down to the bills that gotta get paid.


----------



## triathlete123

Section VIII said:


> I'll be 42 this January and I can keep up with most of the younger adults. Run 1.5 miles in just over 11 minutes, 55-60 pushups in a minute, and can carry a 75 lb load for 5+ miles in boots.
> 
> Age shouldn't determine the ability to work.



You're right ... age shouldn't matter. Some of us are in good shape. But it appears that age does matter for many employers. If you are older and can not find employment with an employer, start you own company, small scale, and be your own boss.

FWIW, I'm in my mid-fifties and can run 1.5 miles in just under 8 minutes, but I run and cycle competitively. And I've known a few guys in their early 60's who are even faster than that. What is important here is that we can be in very good shape most of our lives. With age we do lose more strength than endurance, but strength is not an over-riding importance in the vast majority of jobs in terms of physical abilities. Endurance is much more important. And of course, desire and a certain level of commitment to work.


----------

